# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Berlin reconstruye su Palacio Real

## Jonasino

Habrá que esperar por lo menos hasta 2018 para que el palacio recupere no solo su rostro, sino también su significado cultural e histórico. Los costos de la reconstrucción se calculan en 590 millones de euros recaudados la mayoría mediante aportaciones de particulares y empresas. El palacio, dañado por los bombardeos de la GMII fué volado por los talibanes comunistas de la DDR
http://www.dw.de/la-reconstrucci%C3%...ADn/g-16867148
Interesante trabajo de la DW con fotografías muy bonitas.
A continuación captura de una webcam sobre cómo están las obras a fecha de hoy:

----------


## Jonasino

Para ver en directo el avance de la construcción
http://www.sbs-humboldtforum.de/en/B.../Construction/

----------


## Jonasino

Y de como está ahora ya la obra:

----------

